# Advise for new bowhunters?



## Bodupp

Most of you seasoned bowhunters know from experience that there are plenty of mistakes to be made while bowhunting. What can you tell us from your goof ups that might help noobies like O*D*W and Jmunoz get their deer this year?

I'll start with hunt like you practice. If you use a loose bow hand grip (good form), remember at the moment of truth to not grip the bow hard. This will tend to pull the shot. Has cost me much misery in the past. And try to follow through on the shot, meaning keep the sight pin on the target as long as you can after the shot.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## fisheye48

no need to shoot hundereds of shots everyday....the first one is the only one that will count...focus and take your time on the first one of the day. You can shoot alot but shoot 1. shoot from different angles and distance that way you arent always shooting from the same spot and same distance. unknown distance has always helped me that way if while hunting a deer walks in and i dont have time to range him i can guesstimate the distance. a 3D target also helps so you get use to shooting at angles and know where to shoot. with that always shoot for where you want the arrow to come out not go in


----------



## Telum Pisces

Wirelessly posted

You will miss! Happens to the best. I missed my first ever bow shot on a deer last year.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

(1) Read EVERY article you can regarding bow hunting.

(2) When a shooting situation is coming into play, "take your first, best opportunity".

It's really comical what happens to us, and particularly to a beginning bow hunter when we actually get a shot at a live animal. ALL of the preparation and countless hours of practice seem to go out the window. We end up simply reacting, and as a beginning bow hunter the results aren't always good. 

I have a rule I repeat to myself when shooting, " don't take your sight pin off of the target until you hear the arrow make contact. This will tighten your groups up significantly.

I agree with Fisheye when it comes to the first arrow counting. But I will also add that practice builds confidence, and we will revert back to our training in stressful situations. So shoot aplenty. 

THWACK !


----------



## Telum Pisces

Emerald Ghost said:


> It's really comical what happens to us, and particularly to a beginning bow hunter when we actually get a shot at a live animal. ALL of the preparation and countless hours of practice seem to go out the window. We end up simply reacting, and as a beginning bow hunter the results aren't always good.


I can attest to this x10,000. Last year was my first time bow hunting. I had a buck walk right in front of me at 25 yards. Shot right under him with all the jitters and crazy adrenalin going through my body. The deer just stood there. I reached for another arrow and he was still just standing there with the "what the hell was that look". I ended up dropping the arrow and the deer ran off when the arrow hit the ground. Let's just say, my very first encounter with a deer and my bow went horribly wrong.


----------



## chaddd

Like emarald ghost said take the first decent shot you get.


----------



## Countryboyreese

Scent control is very important. You will be getting closer to the deer than you will if you were using rifle. Also, like others have said, practice as much as you can. You need to be confident with your equipment. Try shooting from all angles you can think of to simulate a real life shot. Also, be careful when you move to get or draw your bow, I've been busted many times by moving at the wrong moment.


----------



## John B.

Telum Pisces said:


> I can attest to this x10,000. Last year was my first time bow hunting. I had a buck walk right in front of me at 25 yards. Shot right under him with all the jitters and crazy adrenalin going through my body. The deer just stood there. I reached for another arrow and he was still just standing there with the "what the hell was that look". I ended up dropping the arrow and the deer ran off when the arrow hit the ground. Let's just say, my very first encounter with a deer and my bow went horribly wrong.


I got that beat... first deer I ever drew back on were to 8 points at 20 yards. I was sitting in a ground blind and came to full draw with both bucks broadside. As I reached full draw, my arrow came unnocked and fell into my lap! Both bucks nailed me to the wall and took off! 

I got revenge in rifle season though. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## John B.

My advice, take your range finder (or step it off before you get in the tree) and get a few reference points in each direction for 20 and 30 yards. This will take some of the guess work out of it. I have second guessed myself on distances a few times an it has cost me a deer.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## delta dooler

I have always had the habit of waiting for the "perfect" shot, wait for a good shot, them perfect ones are few and far between ! 

I have missed out on alot of game waitng on a better shot oppurtunity, I still have a problem with waiting, but what you might consider a less than perfect or mediocre shot will still be lethal !


----------



## hsiF deR

Emerald Ghost said:


> I have a rule I repeat to myself when shooting, " don't take your sight pin off of the target until you hear the arrow make contact. This will tighten your groups up significantly.


This and one more thing,

Even if you can't get out to shoot, practice drawing your bow with the most consistent form you can. Consistency will polish your accuracy.

And there is nothing like the sound of the thump of an arrow passing through an animal at 20yds!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Thanks for starting this post, Bodupp. I appreciate the feedback. Last year was my first time picking up a bow, let alone hunting. I started very late and did not have many opportunities to hunt. My first day in a tree with the bow, I had a deer walk out to my right side coming towards me. I stood up and drew back and walked it, trying to get a good shot. As I followed it to my right, my elbow bumped the tree causing me to prematurely fire my arrow; right over its back and into a tree 10 yards past it. The deer looked at that tree for a second, and continued on behind me. I will be ready this year, though. I am hoping to get my first deer ever, with my bow. O*D*W


----------



## Bodupp

A lot of good advise here. The advise about scent control can't be overstated. You essentially need the deer to come into the same room with you.

Also Mike, you told of having to stand up and turn around to shoot. This always adds to the anxiety already built up. If you shoot righthanded, your "shooting window" will be from your 10 o'clock to 6 o'clock position. When positioning your climber, try to set it so your shooting window is oriented properly to the direction you expect the deer to come from. This will allow you to shoot from a sitting position, and avoid unnecessary movement. You will also be sitting when the inevitable internal earthquake hits.

I came out of the woods one morning, talking to a friend about the morning hunt, and he noticed I was wearing an armguard. He started giving me shit about it, saying what a wuss, etc. I told him it was not to protect my arm but to keep my sleeve material from interfering with my string or cables. Yeah, he knew that, and walked off.


----------



## Dagwood

When you first get up in your stand especially on a cold morning, draw your bow back several times to loosen up your muscles. You'd be suprised how hard it can be to pull a bow back you've shot hundreds of times when you've been sitting still in the cold and a shot at a deer presents itself.


----------



## daniel9829

One more and ODW mentioned it. When you do your pre season scouting take a small saw with you and from your stand cut back shooting lanes. to open up thickets. You may also cut limbs in the stand to keep from bumping a arm or bow. 
Good luck


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Man you guys have FIRED UP!!!! I'm ready to go boys!


----------



## no woryz

Good advice on here.. As I bow-hunt, I range everything out either at first light or as soon as possible.... I will pick specific landmarks such as stumps, fence posts etc and as I am scanning throughout the hunt for deer, I will continually mentally repeat the yardages as I scan past that object.... Sometimes the deer get in pretty quick on you.... I also say try to shoot sitting down if your can so practice that if possible, sometimes that all you can do to not get busted trying to stand up... Always check your clothes.... nothing screws up a shot like baggy sleeves or an untucked shirt and always practice in your hunting clothes at least once.... sometimes a hat or hood or stuff is different and may not be realized until you are trying to take that shot..... Good luck....


----------



## my3nme

If you're going to shoot from elevated stand, you should pull back then bend at the waist. Don't believe me practice trying the other way. If your going to shoot from ground blind practice sitting down. PLAY THE WIND. One of things that has helped me more than any other is shooting 40 - 50 yards ( I even shoot 60+ for the fun of it). Your form, grip, everything has to be good to be consistent. Not that you will ever shoot that far (midwest you may more often than locally) but it has helped my shooting more than anything. The last thing I do more for piece of mind is I paper tune my bow each year. Some folks never do but I like the piece of mine. Have fun


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Here is some pics of my make shift stand. I drive out behind my block and shoot from my truck. These pics I was shooting @ 25 yards. 

It was also mentioned to shoot while sitting, which sounds good. However, I have a climber stand which has a gun rail. If I sit, I can not get my bow up properly without the gun rail interfering. Last year, the six times I was able to get out into the woods (also my first year hunting) I had deer walk up on me every time. I was able to stand and get pretty good photos with my phone (could not shoot any of them as they were all does during buck; with the exception of the 4 pt I missed with my bow (first time with bow in the woods). O*D*W


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

for some reason it would not allow me to put more than two pics in my last post.


----------



## jmunoz

Bodupp said:


> Jmunoz


Hey I'm famous.lol j/k.... Seriously though thanks for starting this thread lots of good and much needed advice.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Aim small, miss small... Get your bow as quite as possible. It sucks to sit for days just to have a deer run off because of a squeaky cam or a noisy rest. Whisker biscuits in particular are noisy in cold weather, but you shouldn't have a problem there. If you can silence your bow, you will be rewarded with additional opportunities. I'm often presented with additional shots right after my initial shot as other deer will come over and smell the blood/guts that have sprayed all over the ground from my first shot. Don't forget to make sure you can silently let off too as this is the one step most hunters overlook. If you use a drop rest, make sure you use one that will drop based on the arrows momentum and not the direction of travel... Lastly, a good hit makes a very unique sound. It's sorta like "twak" with a whosh of air. Once you've heard it, you'll never forget it-- hence the phrase let the air out of one. Good luck ODW...


----------



## no woryz

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Here is some pics of my make shift stand. I drive out behind my block and shoot from my truck. These pics I was shooting @ 25 yards.
> 
> It was also mentioned to shoot while sitting, which sounds good. However, I have a climber stand which has a gun rail. If I sit, I can not get my bow up properly without the gun rail interfering. Last year, the six times I was able to get out into the woods (also my first year hunting) I had deer walk up on me every time. I was able to stand and get pretty good photos with my phone (could not shoot any of them as they were all does during buck; with the exception of the 4 pt I missed with my bow (first time with bow in the woods). O*D*W


I too have a rifle rest but I take it off....what can be overlooked is the limb expansion as you shoot... Heard of lower limbs hitting the treestand during shot that sends arrow out to nowhere land.... wear a harness as well....if your bow is a shorty you can shoot sitting in many angles.... These are just what if's but sooner or later they happen to somebody... Good luck...


----------



## Bodupp

jmunoz said:


> Hey I'm famous.lol j/k.... Seriously though thanks for starting this thread lots of good and much needed advice.


I wasn't trying to single anyone out, but I noticed in prior posts the two of you mentioned you were hoping to get your first deer with a bow, which made me remember all the mistakes I made that I was not aware of until they cost me an opportunity. Plus, O*D*W's Roberto Clemente quote got me to thinking...

Wish I had internet 45 years ago when I started bowhunting.


----------



## jmunoz

Bodupp said:


> I wasn't trying to single anyone out, but I noticed in prior posts the two of you mentioned you were hoping to get your first deer with a bow, which made me remember all the mistakes I made that I was not aware of until they cost me an opportunity. Plus, O*D*W's Roberto Clemente quote got me to thinking...
> 
> Wish I had internet 45 years ago when I started bowhunting.


I didn't take it in that way man I actually applaude you for starting a thread to help someone out in our shoes. Some folks would just turn the other cheek so thanks man pretty cool of you if ya ask me


----------



## Telum Pisces

Bodupp said:


> I wasn't trying to single anyone out, but I noticed in prior posts the two of you mentioned you were hoping to get your first deer with a bow, which made me remember all the mistakes I made that I was not aware of until they cost me an opportunity. Plus, O*D*W's Roberto Clemente quote got me to thinking...
> 
> Wish I had internet 45 years ago when I started bowhunting.


Yep, the internet and youtube have saved a lot of time that used to have to be put into something like hunting to learn things. It's speeds up the learning curve big time. 

Even though I started last year, I am still looking for that first bow harvest deer. On top of missing my first deer last year, we didn't find the second one I shot. Everything looked great on the shot. Arrow was dripping wet/soaked in blood. But the blood trail ended at Blackwater river where it looked like it jumped in the water never to be seen again. It was heart breaking. I had a lot of firsts on that hunt. First deer shot at with a bow (missed). 5 minutes later I got another shot at a deer and we never recovered it. That was my first deer that I never recovered in my hunting career. Almost made me want to give up bow hunting. But I am pressing on in hopes of that first deer in the freezer via bow. Plenty shot with a rifle, just need that first bow kill now.


----------



## fairpoint

If you are going to hunt in a climber.....practice climbing with it pulling your bow up ,sitting.,standing,drawing,shooting. and not make a noise.......that kind of stuff
usually happens on opening day,but that's usually the best time to kill unhunted 
deer.......On ranging.....I will shoot to a tree horizontally from me because that is the true distance to the bottom of it....no ARC..etc needed.....Good luck.....


----------



## Bodupp

fairpoint said:


> If you are going to hunt in a climber.....practice climbing with it pulling your bow up ,sitting.,standing,drawing,shooting. and not make a noise.......that kind of stuff
> usually happens on opening day,but that's usually the best time to kill unhunted
> deer.......On ranging.....I will shoot to a tree horizontally from me because that is the true distance to the bottom of it....no ARC..etc needed.....Good luck.....


That's good stuff right there. The distance to the deer as far as arrow drop will be the distance from the BOTTOM of your tree to the deer, not the angle to the deer. That's why a lot of misses are over the back - that and when a deer "jumps the string", they actually drop several inches at the sound. The further away they are, the more reaction time they have.

And jmunoz, you're welcome. My thanks will be a pic of your smiling face with that first one.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

I appreciate all of you. And I am thankful this post was started. Like jmunoz said, some will just turn away, no help, and tell us we are on our own' Or give us the "nobody helped me learn to shoot". All the help and advice offered on PFF is one of the reasons I love this place. 

So, when I am aiming at my deer, I want to aim as if I were shooting it from standing on the ground?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Telum Pisces said:


> Plenty shot with a rifle, just need that first bow kill now.


 
I am hoping not only to get my first with a bow and by a bow, but after that, my first with a rifle. Heck, I have never even hit one with my vehicle. Although, when I was in high school, a buddy of mine had a deer run out in front of his Regal and totaled the car. (PA deer) He was heart broken. I had to go pick him up from the accident site, and that deer lay on the side of the road. I had a mustang at the time, so to try and cheer my buddy up, I backed up on top of that deer and power jacked the hide right off of it. It worked. O*D*W


----------



## Gamble0613

the first step in being a successful bowhunter is being a great woodsman!!! know the woods like the back of your hand, stand placement, wind direction, know when to draw, when to shoot. after that is learned, know shot placement, know how deer react to certain situations and only shoot when they are relaxed and not on alert and it will greatly increase your odds!!! everyone likes to focus on practice but it is up to each hunter to know their limits and be an ethical hunter, when you release an arrow you should know that the shot is the best it could be to have a clean kill. if you have doubts about any of this then you aren't ready for the woods yet. the worst thing we as hunter can do is rush into anything. I have bow hunted for 20 years and still to this day make my share of mistakes but limiting those mistakes is what has made me successful in the woods and in tournament archery!!! I hope this has helped atleast one person on the forum. shootem straight!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost

SHARP BROADHEAD BLADES

SHARP BROADHEAD BLADES

SHARP BROADHEAD BLADES

SHARP BROADHEAD BLADES

SHARP BROADHEAD BLADES

You'll be glad you did.


----------



## jspooney

Emerald Ghost said:


> SHARP BROADHEAD BLADES
> 
> SHARP BROADHEAD BLADES
> 
> SHARP BROADHEAD BLADES
> 
> SHARP BROADHEAD BLADES
> 
> SHARP BROADHEAD BLADES
> 
> You'll be glad you did.


Bingo. Do not buy cheap broadheads. They must be razor sharp or you will regret it.


----------



## jcoss15

I have made the mistake of trying to slip an arrow through tight cover and it deflecting off a small branch causing me to miss. Having a good clean shot that your comfortable with will make a world of difference.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

I conquer, thank you for starting this thread! I did not have any luck last year and it was my first trying with a bow. I have studied the forum multiple times over an over, and this one thread has held more concentrated information than any of the others. I have learned a great deal, thanks!


----------



## jmunoz

Well guys I'm deff soaking all this in. I just can't wait to get back in the woods its gonna be my first bow season I've actually hunted I got my bow a little to late last season so hopefully I will be able to lay a couple does down during bow season so I can let them spikes walk during rifle season.


----------



## Bodupp

At some point in your bowhunting career, you may be offered a shot straight down under your stand. How can you miss, right? Well, I did! If you haven't practiced a straight down shot, DON'T TAKE IT! Wait for the deer to ease off a little. Deer are very narrow side-to-side, and a hit in the ribs from that angle might just glance off without penetrating the vitals. In my case, I missed the whole damn deer.

I went home and practiced that shot, and my next chance, five feet from the base of my tree, I nailed it.


----------



## bigbulls

Bend at the waist. If you drop your bow arm instead of bending at the waist you will probably miss high.

If you ever get one close enough to get that five yard shot, use your forty yard pin.

Spin your arrows with your broadheads installed. If your broadheads wobble the slightest bit then you need to either try it on another arrow or adjust the washer to get them spinning perfect. Yes, even mechanical.

*Practice with your broadheads. *

DO NOT WATCH THE ARROW! You must still shoot with good form and good follow through. If you try to watch the arrow you're probably going to miss or make a bad shot.

When you get into the tree make sure that you can maneuver the bow in any direction. Nothing like a cam smacking a branch or the bar on your treestand when you release an arrow.

Aim for the exit hole. Meaning picture where the arrow will exit the deer and shoot so that arrow has the best chance of getting both lungs.

Unless you are generating a lot of energy and momentum, avoid the quartering to shot. Wait for a broadside or quartering away shot.

Last but not least, *Don't blame the broadhead.* If you made a perfect shot with a sharp broadhead then the deer will be dead, usually within about 50 yards or less. If you chase the deer for several hundred yards only to run out of blood then you DID NOT make a perfect shot.


----------



## Bodupp

Bigbulls has obviously killed a few. It wouldn't hurt to reread that post a time or two. Definitely practice with your broadheads. I will add that you need to mark your arrow shafts because you'll probably notice one that consistently flies better than the others. That's the one you want to nock on opening morning.


----------



## fairpoint

Bodupp said:


> Bigbulls has obviously killed a few. It wouldn't hurt to reread that post a time or two. Definitely practice with your broadheads. I will add that you need to mark your arrow shafts because you'll probably notice one that consistently flies better than the others. That's the one you want to nock on opening morning.


 I weigh my complete hunting arrow broadhead and all.....and write down the weight on the plastic fletching......you would be amazed at how much weight difference there is in "matched" arrows.....find the ones that shoot the best in your bow and then put them in your quiver.....
I practice mock hunts....lets say you draw while a deer goes behind a tree
and he hangs up and doesn't come out for you....you might have to hold that draw 30seconds or more then make good shot....be prepared for a situation like that...the only way is to practice.......


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

So I should use my broadheads on a target? I have thought about doing this, but thought I might ruin my target or the broadhead. Not so? O*D*W


----------



## Splittine

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> So I should use my broadheads on a target? I have thought about doing this, but thought I might ruin my target or the broadhead. Not so? O*D*W


I won't shoot a deer with a broad head that hasn't been shot at a target first. To many variables. I make sure they fly right, then replace or sharpen blades before hunting. Especially if you don't tune your arrows which probably 95% of people either don't or dont have no clue what it means.


----------



## Flatspro

Splittine said:


> I won't shoot a deer with a broad head that hasn't been shot at a target first. To many variables. I make sure they fly right, then replace or sharpen blades before hunting. Especially if you don't tune your arrows which probably 95% of people either don't or dont have no clue what it means.


Agreed!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Splittine said:


> I won't shoot a deer with a broad head that hasn't been shot at a target first. To many variables. I make sure they fly right, then replace or sharpen blades before hunting. Especially if you don't tune your arrows which probably 95% of people either don't or dont have no clue what it means.


 
I might be one of those people. Can you explain how I would tune my arrows? I definitely want to make sure that the shot I take will be the right shot all around. I currently have 5 arrows that came with my bow when I bought it. I have only ever shot the 3 with the target tips, and shot once with a broadhead (bumped the tree and misfired). Should I put broadheads on all 5 arrows and see which ones fly the best? Should I think about buying new arrows? I do have enough broadheads for all my arrows as well. As for what kind they are or what grain, I have no idea. I just know they have three blades on them. O*D*W

On a side note, if there is anyone who lives in P'cola that knows there stuff would not mind practicing with me, I would not mind the help.


----------



## Flatspro

ODW I can help you tune your arrows. I as well live in Pensacola and we have a mini shooting range at the house. 20-60 yds. I'm no expert but have been shooting and tuning bows for over 20 years. Just let me know what I can do to help I'm off Thursday and Sunday.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Flatspro, I am off this coming Thursday. Maybe we can meet up and sling a few arrows. I would greatly appreciate any help and advice I can get. O*D*W


----------



## Flatspro

We can do it for sure! I will pm you my number.


----------



## Stressless

Been bowhunting for about 35 years... LoL - read stuff from Fred Bear when he was still writing.

Great thread guys.

For folks that are coming to this tread - a couple repeats are in order:

1. Woodcraft: Regardless of the shot (except for a spine) - you have to be a good woodsman. Blood tracking a bow shot at night will test you, have a *GREAT* flashlight - and a backup and spare batteries for both. My goto light is Bright and WHITE the E2D Defender - blood shows like bright red paint. Get comfortable with tracking, I use MRE toilette paper packs, hang them on every 10' on the trail. Look back and you can "see" where the deer ran and have a good guess where he's headed. In dry windy daylight conditions you'll have about 90 mins before the blood dries to a hard to distinguish "scab" on the ground/leaves/grass - manage your time after the shot accordingly.

1.a. Manage your scent and wind. If you do this then #1 woodcraft will be important - if not then you don't need to worry about about #1 so much.

2. Follow through. Float the shot(see the link to undertand this), do not drop your arm until you hear the "Thump" - _Target or Deer. Every Shot, Always _- you'll be so far ahead us that had to undo bad habits.

2.a. Aim for where you want your arrow to *EXIT *the deer.. much better alignment for the through and through shot.

3. Practice. As has been said - warm up, pull your bow, do 50 pushups, shoot two practice tips into a sandbag... whatever, JUST DO IT, everytime - before you shoot 50 arrows in the backyard or before you climb into the stand opening day do the *same *warm up.
-- *But* pay very special attention to the first shot, the rest is just working on muscle memory.

3.A. - Practice with the same grain field tip as broadhead - but you *MUST* practice using your hunting broadhead - sacrifice 2 or three. Unless you shoot them you will NOT know where the arrow will go at gametime - that is a confidence gully. _* IF*_ they go exactly where where your field tips go, practice with field tips. If not switch arrows or broadheads until your field tips and broadheads hit the same spot.

4. Sacrifice weight and speed for less noise and accuracy. Very simple, very telling calculus. No deer died from you telling him how fast your rig shoots an arrow... double lung him and you have his undivided attention for about 50-70 yards.

5. Enjoy it. I've taught hunter education in 5 states, almost always I get to teach the ethics portion... because I love transferring respect of the game, the methods, the ethos, the magic of the "Hunt". If you've read this far (lol 5 pages) then you understand. At the end of the day, it's not about the bones on the wall. It's about the prep, the fellowship, the natural protein you provide yourself, family and friends. The bones might mean something to everybody else - _but it's how they got there that's important to you.
_
A couple links I think may be helpful:

http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...hery-season-25-tips-shoot-better-hunt-smarter

For watching and seeing deer in bow hunting conditions and after a shot these dudes sight is instructional. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheFieldArcher?feature=watch










Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I would love to come shoot also, somebody else's perspective and criticism would be nice and help me fix the issues I have. Let me know if y'all wanna shoot.


----------



## my3nme

And when everything works out and all the practice pays off you get rewarded. There is no drug or substance in the world that can give you the feeling of killing a good deer with a bow. I still get excited shooting does.


----------



## Jason

As fer bow hunting... 
*Make sure your bow is quiet as can be. Make sure your bow is in good condition.
*Always have "throw away" arrows. (I like critter tips) Tank opossums are fun target practice, not to mention they sound like a 400 lb buck coming through the woods!
*Bow season is early so leaves are still on trees, make sure you have good shooting lanes since the smallest twig will re-direct an arrow. 
*Don't think your bow has to be set at 70+ lbs (mines at 68 haha) cause you can kill a deer with 35 lbs.
*No scent, early season so don't cover yourself w/ all kinds of gimmicks...just no scent soaps, deoderants, clothes washing is enough. 
*Know your shooting limitations, trust your gut...best not shoot and wound a deer.
*If you shoot a deer and it runs off, give it time! (It's hard not to jump down and start a track). If you don't hit the deer, wait----I've had deer come back and sniff the arrow I just shot and missed with. 

Mike, when you get off work 1 day and I'm off...swing up here and we can shoot bows! I've got a 16 ft ladder practice set up, then flat land shooting up to 60 yards. Open invite to folks, but since Mike works out this way, wouldn't be to far outta the way...(You could pick up eggs while you are here.... hahaah)


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Jason, man I wish I live closer by, I would love to hear what you have to teach. Unfortunaly I'm about an hour + away. But man I've learnt alot just from what you have wrote on this thread! Thanks for sharing you knowledge! 

Btw, you guys were talking about practicing with the broad heads you shoot with. Is there any type of target you guys prefer to use for that? I have a larger bag purchased from sports academy, I tried to shoot a boat head in it and ended up having to cut it out... Suggestions?



Jason said:


> As fer bow hunting...
> *Make sure your bow is quiet as can be. Make sure your bow is in good condition.
> *Always have "throw away" arrows. (I like critter tips) Tank opossums are fun target practice, not to mention they sound like a 400 lb buck coming through the woods!
> *Bow season is early so leaves are still on trees, make sure you have good shooting lanes since the smallest twig will re-direct an arrow.
> *Don't think your bow has to be set at 70+ lbs (mines at 68 haha) cause you can kill a deer with 35 lbs.
> *No scent, early season so don't cover yourself w/ all kinds of gimmicks...just no scent soaps, deoderants, clothes washing is enough.
> *Know your shooting limitations, trust your gut...best not shoot and wound a deer.
> *If you shoot a deer and it runs off, give it time! (It's hard not to jump down and start a track). If you don't hit the deer, wait----I've had deer come back and sniff the arrow I just shot and missed with.
> 
> Mike, when you get off work 1 day and I'm off...swing up here and we can shoot bows! I've got a 16 ft ladder practice set up, then flat land shooting up to 60 yards. Open invite to folks, but since Mike works out this way, wouldn't be to far outta the way...(You could pick up eggs while you are here.... hahaah)


----------



## Jason

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Jason, man I wish I live closer by, I would love to hear what you have to teach. Unfortunaly I'm about an hour + away. But man I've learnt alot just from what you have wrote on this thread! Thanks for sharing you knowledge!
> 
> Btw, you guys were talking about practicing with the broad heads you shoot with. Is there any type of target you guys prefer to use for that? I have a larger bag purchased from sports academy, I tried to shoot a boat head in it and ended up having to cut it out... Suggestions?


 
I appreciate the words brother.... BLOB is the target of choice!!!

Here is mine from a couple years ago....


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Jason, can you pull your broad heads out of there?


----------



## Stressless

The blob targets are the best thing I've found for broadheads/arrows.

Yes they come out easy = no fibers to catch.

You can draw your targets/make a dot etc... 



















You can see the simple wooden frame I made to hang them off the ground.

After pratice in the summer I buy the paper targets like this and staple them to the frame - makes you focus on "aim small, miss small".

I have 5 of these around my woods walking trail.

Stressless
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/69...me-target-white-tail-deer-paper-package-of-12


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Jason, I will definitely take you up on the offer. We will figure out our schedules and see what would work best. I will need some eggs soon anyways. Lol

As for targets for broadheads, yesterday I found out that the make targets just for the broadhead and targets for practice tips. I did not have to cut mine out of the target, but I did un-screw the arrow and leave the broadhead in the target. The good news is that arrow hit dead center, right where I wanted it to. It may just be my go to arrow. O*D*W


----------



## Jason

Mike, mines easy...fer the next month I work Fri-Mon. This week my days off will be on the river trying to get a gator though!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

*Getting better every day!*

My shots are becoming a lot more consistent. I will start fine tuning over the next few weeks. This is at 25 yards. O*D*W


----------



## espo16

I wish I could kill a deer with my bow....


----------



## Wild Injun

3 things I would add.....
(1) A man told me when I was 15 aim at the lower 3rd of the deer. That way if the deer drops some the arrow hits and its double lung. If by chance it stands perfectly still it's a heart shot. After shooting over the top of several when I first started this helped me alot.
(2) Also I stand up when it is prime time. I don't hang my boe up. I nock an arrow and hold my bow. This eliminates alot of movement when a deer slips in on you.
(3) Play the wind....... this has already been stated but I think it can't be said enough it is critical when bow hunting.
Good luck guys there is nothing I enjoy more than putting a stick through one.


----------



## Flatspro

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> My shots are becoming a lot more consistent. I will start fine tuning over the next few weeks. This is at 25 yards. O*D*W


Looking good there!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Get up extra early... Walk around, smell some coffee, brush your teeth. Whatever it takes to get Mr Bowels up and moving. The dukes have ruined several opening mornings for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CLJ

Try'n Hard said:


> Get up extra early... Walk around, smell some coffee, brush your teeth. Whatever it takes to get Mr Bowels up and moving. The dukes have ruined several opening mornings for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 Amen to that!


----------



## jmunoz

Try'n Hard said:


> Get up extra early... Walk around, smell some coffee, brush your teeth. Whatever it takes to get Mr Bowels up and moving. The dukes have ruined several opening mornings for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


My body has like programmed itself for like that last three years wake up drink some water smoke a cig and I'm usually doing that waddle to toilet by then hoping I make it lol


----------



## Bodupp

Try'n Hard said:


> Get up extra early... Walk around, smell some coffee, brush your teeth. Whatever it takes to get Mr Bowels up and moving. The dukes have ruined several opening mornings for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Well ain't that some shit? But Tryin' is right - it's the little things you don't anticipate that can cause you to fail. It isn't all about target practice. Stressless mentioned reading Fred Bear's articles. One of the things he would do before a whitetail hunt is eat no meat, onions, garlic, or spicy foods for several days before a hunt so he didn't "smell like a predator". That may seem a little extreme, but he was very sucessful - with a longbow!

The more you can stack the odds in your favor, the luckier you'll be.


----------



## JT Powell

#1 The wind, make sure it's in your favor.
#2 Be patient, if the deer is coming let em come.
#3 Calm yourself as best you can.
#4 if If it's a doe aim low, you'll thank me for this one later.


----------



## Try'n Hard

JT Powell said:


> #4 if If it's a doe aim low, you'll thank me for this one later.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Stressless

part 1 of four --- whether your out on the 20th hunt or getting ready for your first -- a good way to spend a couple mins.... \

... Any question on "why" to break the animal into thirds - check 5:18 of part one....







Stressless


----------



## smokin berlinet

Good video stressless! I have shot many deer in the heart/lungs... my dad tought me to shoot right behind the shoulder lile this video shows.. i never had one run more than 20 feet when following these instructions.


----------



## Stressless

Getting ready from afar and thought I'd bounce this one back up on the radar -- some real good info in here. Dropped three deer last year with the bow, Clean Missed two does last year 11 yrds and 9 yrds - due to NOT BENDING at the WAIST. Laughed and shrugged - I'll take a clean miss over a wounded animal anyday. All three of the hits were different - first was a doe quartering away. Hit back a little 32 yrd shot arrow went in over the ham and through the diaphragm, stopped in the lungs when she was running away - nasty. about 60 yrds.

Second was a cull Buck 27 yrds double lung about 80 yrds.

Third was a 8pt double lung at 15yds and DAMN NEAR MISSED - hit 3" high becuase I once again didn't bend at the waist. Still had a angle on him shooting for where you want the arrow to exit the animal, he fell about 45 yrds.

Had a couple newbies to bowhunting up at the place last year ... and there aren't enough trons to recount the fever(s). But they are hooked and we're hitting it over veterans day this year.

Good luck!
Stressless


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Thanks for the refresher.
Even after 31 years of bow hunting, I took the time re read all of the posts.

Something to add,........ I am hunting out of a different climbing stand this year and I noticed when "practice drawing" recently, at side angles I have to lean out a bit further to have adequate string and limb clearance. It may be a small "thing" but it's the small things that can make the difference. 

Remember: SAFETY HARNESS , SHARP BLADES and SHOT FOLLOW THROUGH


----------



## MrPhoShiz

great read and i know its been said before but Thank You, everyone for the advice. This is my first year bow hunting as well and i am already rethinking my process. Will definitely be following this thread.


----------



## Jeremy_79

Stressless said:


> part 1 of four --- whether your out on the 20th hunt or getting ready for your first -- a good way to spend a couple mins.... \
> 
> ... Any question on "why" to break the animal into thirds - check 5:18 of part one....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43dKaWfOguQ
> 
> 
> Stressless


Just watched all four videos. Very good info even if you're an "expert". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joraca

I shot an arrow at a deer once.

I missed him clean from about 6 feet.

I had practiced for months and could hit a paper plate every time at 40 yds.

I hadn't practiced shooting a deer underneath my ladder stand without a nocking point or the ability to look thru the peep with a pulse rate of about 160 and aching muscles from holding full draw for 5 minutes or so without moving.

So I would suggest practice as you expect to shoot but under the worst possible circumstances. 

Joraca


----------



## Stressless

*Figured this a was a great primer for us as we approach another season.

*Some Gems:

- When a shooting situation is coming into play, "take your first, best opportunity"

- take your range finder (or step it off before you get in the tree) and get a few reference points in each direction for 20 and 30 yards.

- scent control can't be overstated. You essentially need the deer to come into the same room with you. (You can't beat their nose) Play the wind

-If you're going to shoot from elevated stand, you should pull back then bend at the waist.

- Aim small, miss small... Get your bow as quite as possible.

- Aim for the exit hole. Meaning picture where the arrow will exit the deer and shoot so that arrow has the best chance of getting both lungs.

- Follow through. Float the shot, do not try and hold steady, do not drop your arm or move your release until you hear the "Thump" - _Target or Deer. Every Shot, Always _- you'll be so far ahead us that had to undo bad habits.

- Sacrifice weight and speed for less noise and accuracy. Very simple, very telling calculus. No deer died from you telling him how fast your rig shoots an arrow... double lung him and you have his undivided attention for about 50-70 yards.

- Practice. As has been said - warm up, pull your bow, do 50 pushups, shoot two practice tips into a sandbag... whatever, JUST DO IT, everytime before you shoot 50 arrows in the backyard or before you climb into the stand opening day do the *same *warm up.
-- *But* pay very special attention to the first shot, the rest is just working on muscle memory.

- Leaves are still on trees, make sure you have good shooting lanes since the smallest twig will re-direct an arrow. 

- Aim at the lower 3rd of the deer. At the string "twang" they always crouch to get get their wheels, that crouch is usually when your arrow hits high or over their back.

- Last but not least, *Don't blame the broadhead.* If you made a perfect shot with a sharp broadhead then the deer will be dead, usually within about 50 yards or less. If you chase the deer for several hundred yards only to run out of blood then you DID NOT make a perfect shot.

Highly suggest reading this "blog" from page one, opening the links to "32 tips to shoot better and hunt smarter" and enjoying Bowhunting 




Best of luck this year...
Stressless


----------



## Bodupp

Good key points Stressless.

Also remember that opening day is when the deer - and YOU - are the dumbest. The deer adapt waaaaay quicker than we do.

This thread was started to hopefully minimize the little things that can ruin your hunt, and so you don't have to learn everything the hard way - like I did.


----------



## Stressless

I need to post one more thing 

- Get your rig reviewed by a pro -

went with my rig - that I was shooting ok, 

Went to Broxon's weekly Tuesday night shoot with my rig, I "knew" there were some things that could be addressed but over time just hadn't, and shot "Poor-Avg" 235/300. Talked to Josh and Mark, two of the pros working there - they are all about hunting - not fancy archery with 6' stabilizers etc. 

Got setup with their advice and did a little practice but didn't pick up the bow for 4 days prior to this Tuesdays shoot. Shot a 293/300 about a 20% increase. That is HUGE. We all get into ruts, performance hollows etc. I won't bore you with what I did, each persons gonna find something different or maybe not - they do the lookup free, advise then it's up to you.

Best to all,
Stressless


----------



## TatSoul

Dont wait for a perfect shot.If its a reasonable one and hes in a good range shoot it cause he probably is not going to give you another one.ever.range out points of interest so you know the yardeges when he comes accross that point.again you dont have much time to get one off....Wind is the most critical.try to know where the deer is moving from and know the right wind before you even try to hunt the stand and try to set up a stand so u have a good access to and from that stand without stinking up the area.deer are pretty stupid for the most part but they live by there noses and depend on it to stay alive.
Dont waste alot of time on nocturnal deer.If all your getting is night time pics move out and try and get closer to his business hours location.reliable trail cameras can be your best friend but checking them to often can be no good,always take a card with you to drop in as you take one out.12 noon is always the time i try and get in to pull cards as most deer movement on my cameras has been almost non existent between 11 am and 12 pm.
Biggest thing i think is stand loacation and avoid setting up a stand that skylines you.I always try and set up a lock on in a big hardwood or cedar tree and trim enough branches so i have a clear window out but wont stand out like a turd in a punch bowl when a deer is moving by.And if you are targeting a deer and you get busted in that stand move it cause everytime he comes around again or if he does he is going to look straight at that stand and if someting is off hes out like a fat kid in dodgeball.
this is all i got so far.Learn something new every year.


----------



## Fuzzy

*And remember*

Last but not least....Try NOT to shoot a moving Deer. You practice on a static target, shoot a still Deer. 

Your Broadhead is a knife. DON'T push the wounded Deer until he has time to bleed out. Unless you watch or hear it fall, waiting half a hour can be time well spent.

I have enjoyed this thread. Great info!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Fuzzy said:


> Your Broadhead is a knife. DON'T push the wounded Deer until he has time to bleed out. Unless you watch or hear it fall, waiting half a hour can be time well spent.


This is big!!!!! Do not get down from your stand unless you see it go down or are sure that you hear it go down just out of sight! I made this mistake a few times on my first few deer shot with a bow and I pushed them and never found them. Found the pool of blood where they laid down and if I had simply stayed in my stand for a while longer, they would have probably been right there dead.

If a deer runs off on me after a shot, I usually give it at least 1 hr if it's not scalding hot. If I'm not sure about the shot or know it was a bad shot, I give it longer! A wounded deer will run just till it feels like it is safe and typically lay down and expire if not spooked or pushed. And that could simply be just out of your sight or where you can hear. So stay put!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp

Bump for Sabanist (and anybody else interested).


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

This is the following advice I can give:

First you will miss and you will injure animals, it happens, come to terms with it. The faster you can come to terms it the more you will enjoy your hunting. Yes it sucks but once that arrow leaves the bow there is only so much we can do.

Stuff to do at the house and before the hunt:
1.)	UNDERSTAND the anatomy of the animal you are pursuing. I can’t harp on this enough. Some animals vitals sit farther forward than others. Like a hog vs a deer.
2.)	Make sure your bow actually fits you
3.)	Tune your bow for optimum arrow flight. Paper tune followed by bare shaft tuning out to 20 yards
4.)	Get a rangefinder
5.)	The farthest bow kill I have ever had was 53 yards. The majority of bow kills have been less than 33 yards. Practice close shots as much as you would practice far shots. Know what pin to use if you have an animal less than five yards. Practice shooting distances that aren’t the perfect distance like 7, 13, 23, 27, 33, 37, 43 etc yards. You get my drift
6.)	When it comes to practice LISTEN to your body. It is just like working out. If you are sore from shooting take a few shots. Other days shoot until your form starts to go bad but NEVER keep shooting after your form goes bad
7.)	Practice not dropping that bow arm to see your arrow flight
8.)	If you can afford it get lighted knocks. In the long run they will save you time, money, and headaches. Whether it is seeing how your arrow flies to finding it after the shot
9.)	Get a 3d target and practice aim for the lower third of the deer just above the knuckle. This will ensure that if a deer jumps your string you can still possibly hit lungs.
10.)	On your treestand, wrap any metal part your bow or release can touch with some kind of noise silencing felt.
11.)	Have a bow hanger whether it is on your stand or on the tree. I prefer a tree one.
12.) This has helped me a lot with controlling adrenaline (buck fever). Find a way to raise your heart rate during practice sessions and shoot just a couple times. 

During the hunt:
1.)	WEAR YOUR SAFETY HARNESS
2.)	Scent control. I gave up scent sprays for Ozoning my hunting clothes. Do not fall for the brand name ones you can make your own.
3.)	Any exposed skin can give you away
4.)	If you can try to have the sun at your back at all cost
5.)	Get over hunting the “perfect” wind. I have killed more deer on a less than ideal wind than a perfect wind
6.)	Thermals rise in the morning and sink in the evening so this will play more of a roll than it does during rifle season
7.)	Range trees while on stand to have marker points
8.)	If you can see the animals eyes they can see you
9.)	Draw a couple times in the stand to keep the muscles warm so you don’t freeze up when the moment happens.
10.)	Take the first opportunity that presents a comfortable shot for the hunter and understand your limitations. Just because one hunter feels more than confident shooting a deer at 50 yards does not mean the next is confident shooting farther than 30 yards
11.) Bend at the waist when shooting close shots.

That’s all I can think of off the top of my head and what I have learned over the years.


----------



## John B.

Brandon gave a lot if great advice. Only thing I can add, is make sure you have a rifle, because after your first bow season (or any bow season) you may want to let out some hate!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

John B. said:


> Brandon gave a lot if great advice. Only thing I can add, is make sure you have a rifle, because after your first bow season (or any bow season) you may want to let out some hate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Aint that the truth. This month I'm going to shoot any legal scrub buck that walks out!


----------



## sabanist

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> This is the following advice I can give:
> 
> First you will miss and you will injure animals, it happens, come to terms with it. The faster you can come to terms it the more you will enjoy your hunting. Yes it sucks but once that arrow leaves the bow there is only so much we can do.
> 
> Stuff to do at the house and before the hunt:
> 1.)	UNDERSTAND the anatomy of the animal you are pursuing. I can’t harp on this enough. Some animals vitals sit farther forward than others. Like a hog vs a deer.
> 2.)	Make sure your bow actually fits you
> 3.)	Tune your bow for optimum arrow flight. Paper tune followed by bare shaft tuning out to 20 yards
> 4.)	Get a rangefinder
> 5.)	The farthest bow kill I have ever had was 53 yards. The majority of bow kills have been less than 33 yards. Practice close shots as much as you would practice far shots. Know what pin to use if you have an animal less than five yards. Practice shooting distances that aren’t the perfect distance like 7, 13, 23, 27, 33, 37, 43 etc yards. You get my drift
> 6.)	When it comes to practice LISTEN to your body. It is just like working out. If you are sore from shooting take a few shots. Other days shoot until your form starts to go bad but NEVER keep shooting after your form goes bad
> 7.)	Practice not dropping that bow arm to see your arrow flight
> 8.)	If you can afford it get lighted knocks. In the long run they will save you time, money, and headaches. Whether it is seeing how your arrow flies to finding it after the shot
> 9.)	Get a 3d target and practice aim for the lower third of the deer just above the knuckle. This will ensure that if a deer jumps your string you can still possibly hit lungs.
> 10.)	On your treestand, wrap any metal part your bow or release can touch with some kind of noise silencing felt.
> 11.)	Have a bow hanger whether it is on your stand or on the tree. I prefer a tree one.
> 12.) This has helped me a lot with controlling adrenaline (buck fever). Find a way to raise your heart rate during practice sessions and shoot just a couple times.
> 
> During the hunt:
> 1.)	WEAR YOUR SAFETY HARNESS
> 2.)	Scent control. I gave up scent sprays for Ozoning my hunting clothes. Do not fall for the brand name ones you can make your own.
> 3.)	Any exposed skin can give you away
> 4.)	If you can try to have the sun at your back at all cost
> 5.)	Get over hunting the “perfect” wind. I have killed more deer on a less than ideal wind than a perfect wind
> 6.)	Thermals rise in the morning and sink in the evening so this will play more of a roll than it does during rifle season
> 7.)	Range trees while on stand to have marker points
> 8.)	If you can see the animals eyes they can see you
> 9.)	Draw a couple times in the stand to keep the muscles warm so you don’t freeze up when the moment happens.
> 10.)	Take the first opportunity that presents a comfortable shot for the hunter and understand your limitations. Just because one hunter feels more than confident shooting a deer at 50 yards does not mean the next is confident shooting farther than 30 yards
> 11.) Bend at the waist when shooting close shots.
> 
> That’s all I can think of off the top of my head and what I have learned over the years.


Lots of info to soak up. how do you make your own ozone scent control?


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee

John B. said:


> Brandon gave a lot if great advice. Only thing I can add, is make sure you have a rifle, because after your first bow season (or any bow season) you may want to let out some hate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


hahaha, this is definitely the truth. Now that I lost a buck to a bad shot I just want to kill something. I'm getting an old Remington 788 put back together but it probably won't be ready until next season. I still really want a bow kill though and I'm still heading out with it each time for now.

I'm having trouble actually finding the deer in BW though. I'll find tracks and beds, set up near by and never see anything morning or afternoon


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

sabanist said:


> Lots of info to soak up. how do you make your own ozone scent control?


It's just the following materials:
Ozone unit you can buy off amazon for like $50-$75. I highly recommend getting one that at least puts off 250 mg/h. The scent crusher puts out 500 and I think Amazon has a food washing one that puts out 600 and hour. I think it's like $65.

A tote of your size from walmart that seals well.

Some tubing and a bracket.

Literally all you do is mount the OZ generator on the outside of the tote. Drill a small hole the size of the tubing. Run the tubing from the generator to the inside of the tote. 

And there you go an OZONE tote for less than $100.

Here is one for $50 that honestly looks the exact same thing as my scent crusher. Also it emits the exact same amount of ozone. And comes with the tubing so all you need is a bracket and a tote. https://www.amazon.com/Generator-De...-12-spons&keywords=ozone+food+sanitizer&psc=1


----------



## gator75

Where do you bow hunters have your rangefinder when in the stand? Do you use a retractable cord? Put it in your pocket? Hang it on your neck?


----------



## 192

In my beereverage holder. Found it on Amazon quite a few years back. Put a piece of neoprene in the bottom to keep the noise down. Fits my phone and rangefinder perfect.


----------



## John B.

I keep mine on my neck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gator75

I like that. My new RF has a belt clip and it hangs on the chest portion of my harness just right. I can pull it off, but can’t put it back without using two hands. It hangs after that. It’s a one and done option. Just curious. Thanks for the tip.


grouper22 said:


> In my beereverage holder. Found it on Amazon quite a few years back. Put a piece of neoprene in the bottom to keep the noise down. Fits my phone and rangefinder perfect.


----------



## Bodupp

Bump because someone was asking about this subject.


----------



## Skippy

If you're gonna practice in the City of Pensacola, make sure you know where you're arrow is going to land if you bounce off your target, found this missile in my back yard a few weeks back:


----------

